# Camso SD tracks



## ericmp1989 (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm looking to change out my OEM T650 tracks.

I've decided on the Camso SD tracks but am not sure what width to go with. I currently have the wide tracks on my machine. The Camso's are offered with 13", 16", and 18".

Any thoughts would be great.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bobcat-T65...a28d8f77e:m:mAqWfcj65cf1XvSTEE9pISQ:rk:2:pf:0

These are the ones i'm looking at.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

In general, a wider track will give you better flotation on snow.


----------



## ericmp1989 (Dec 5, 2016)

I understand the wider is better for floating; which is why I got the wider tracks from the factory for summer work. 

When buying snow tires for my S650 I went with a very narrow tire to cut through the snow and get to bare pavement. 

I'm just not sure if it works the same way for a track machine.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Where's @plow4beer ? Nursing a hangover?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

ericmp1989 said:


> I understand the wider is better for floating; which is why I got the wider tracks from the factory for summer work.
> 
> When buying snow tires for my S650 I went with a very narrow tire to cut through the snow and get to bare pavement.
> 
> I'm just not sure if it works the same way for a track machine.


I'd think wider would also be better on pavement/iced sections too due to more surface area.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

seville009 said:


> I'd think wider would also be better on pavement/iced sections too due to more surface area.


That's exactly what you don't want with snow tires, so I would imagine it's similar with tracks. Narrower the better, more psi per square inch/foot, better traction.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

John_DeereGreen said:


> That's exactly what you don't want with snow tires, so I would imagine it's similar with tracks. Narrower the better, more psi per square inch/foot, better traction.


Problem is that tracks are inherently bad on ice and icey hardpack, which is why for tracks, you'd want more track material making contact with the surface. A few inches wider isn't going to make any difference anyway, but wider is still better in snow, so if it were me, I'd go with the widest possible.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

seville009 said:


> Problem is that tracks are inherently bad on ice and icey hardpack, which is why for tracks, you'd want more track material making contact with the surface. A few inches wider isn't going to make any difference anyway, but wider is still better in snow, so if it were me, I'd go with the widest possible.


Tracks are bad on snow and ice for the same reason they're good on muddy sites. More surface area makes it float on top instead of sinking in. For snow and ice you want the smallest amount of contact area possible, no matter if it's tracks or tires.


----------



## alfman (Sep 27, 2001)

I run the camso tracks on my T650. Awesome tracks in the mud or snow. Really dig in and bite. They wear really well. I run the narrow one. I think my set was like $1450 shipped to my door.


----------



## ericmp1989 (Dec 5, 2016)

alfman said:


> I run the camso tracks on my T650. Awesome tracks in the mud or snow. Really dig in and bite. They wear really well. I run the narrow one. I think my set was like $1450 shipped to my door.


That sounds great. Do you remember where you found them for that price?


----------



## alfman (Sep 27, 2001)

Dave Hanna
330-763-0954

On a side note these tracks are awesomeness in mud but make a mess when they clean themselves out n hard surfaces. But with the traction I say well worth it.


----------



## ericmp1989 (Dec 5, 2016)

alfman said:


> Dave Hanna
> 330-763-0954
> 
> On a side note these tracks are awesomeness in mud but make a mess when they clean themselves out n hard surfaces. But with the traction I say well worth it.


Thanks! I will give him a call tomorrow. I'll only be using these in the winter and then changing back to oem in the spring.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

ericmp1989 said:


> Thanks! I will give him a call tomorrow. I'll only be using these in the winter and then changing back to oem in the spring.


After seeing Alfman's machine after a season of use for both summer and winter, I think you'd be wasting your time changing back and forth.


----------



## ericmp1989 (Dec 5, 2016)

John_DeereGreen said:


> After seeing Alfman's machine after a season of use for both summer and winter, I think you'd be wasting your time changing back and forth.


Good to know. I may be better off getting something a bit wider then. I use the machine on lawns quite a bit during landscape season.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

John_DeereGreen said:


> More surface area makes it float on top instead of sinking in.


Correct.....which is why you want a wider track when you're working in snow. No different than a snowmobile track. When I'm pushing back piles with a tracked Skidsteer, I don't want to sink to the bottom of the pile.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

seville009 said:


> Correct.....which is why you want a wider track when you're working in snow. No different than a snowmobile track. When I'm pushing back piles with a tracked Skidsteer, I don't want to sink to the bottom of the pile.


You don't want to float on top of the snow! You want to get to pavement where it can bite and get traction...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

seville009 said:


> Correct.....which is why you want a wider track when you're working in snow. No different than a snowmobile track. When I'm pushing back piles with a tracked Skidsteer, I don't want to sink to the bottom of the pile.


Um...we're plowing snow, not riding over it. This isn't snowmobiling, it's plowing.

Narrow is better. I wasn't aware they had 3 sizes, there were only 2 when I bought mine. Narrow.

We never got around to swapping ours this past summer, they wear way better than PolarTracks. And they're awesome in mud. We'll put the OEM tracks on when the lease is up.


----------

